# Jesse Update - Long Road Ahead



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so glad Jesse had a good night at home with you-I hope she continues to do well and improves.

I'll keep all of you in my thoughts and prayers-praying you have many more days ahead of you with your sweet girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tayla's Mom*

Tayla's Mom

You have all been through so much. Do they know what is wrong with Jesse?


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Sending prayers for improved health and good days.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Tayla's Mom
> 
> You have all been through so much. Do they know what is wrong with Jesse?


She has a grab bag of issues. A raging kidney infection probably due to the fact that she has Cushing's and she is not good at fighting off infections now. The Cushing's also masks it so it wasn't discovered until they did an ultrasound. She has a severe case of pancreatitis. Her only symptom was that she was not eating as much and then she stopped eating all together at the vet. Again that was found on the ultrasound. Her pancreas is giving off so many enzymes that it is causing stomach problems, including a possible ulcer. If that wasn't enough her gallbladder is filled with sludge form everything else going on. All this was found in the ultrasound. So she is now on antibiotics and a bunch of other medications being given through IV until she goes home (hopefully on Friday night) and then she will be on oral medications.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending you the biggest hugs and prayers. Hoping Jesse will get better soon. Keeping you in our thoughts.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I think bringing her home was a great idea...there's no place like home. Thanks for the update. I'll continue to keep Jesse in my thoughts...she deserves nothing but the best and it looks like you're making sure she gets it.

Pete


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jesse*

I will be praying for sweet Jessie girl and her wonderful Mom!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh goodness, Jesse has so much going on. Tough for her and all of you. I thought that was so neat the vet staff gathered around to welcome her back this morning. 

I'll continue to send prayers for your sweet girl.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Definitely sounds like you have found a great vet + staff--I think it's a wonderful idea that Jesse gets to come home with you at night. Continued thoughts and prayers going out for her and your family from Georgia.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I am so happy her night went well. Thinking of Jessie and your family and sending some awesome juju. 

xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I called for an update at lunch and SHE FINALLY ATE SOMETHING!!! So far she is keeping it down and they took her on a nice walk this morning and she will get another one this afternoon if she feels up to it. Our vet told them she was getting depressed so she need to get out in the fresh air for longer than a potty break. It's a beautiful day here so I'm sure people are fighting over who gets to walk her.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Great news, sounds like she is getting over the hurdle slowly. Jesse probably gets to get deep sleep at home and that is always good for recovery. Sending healing vibes Jesse's way!


Just want to share, there is no place like home. Years ago, our Sheltie had to have minor surgery but she was older, 10 or so, she just wouldn't recover, she wouldn't eat, was depressed, didn't want to go out to go potty. The Vet called me and said he was really worried about her. I told him she needed to come home, he didn't like the idea. I said I WANT to bring her home, if in 24 hours she isn't any better she can come back. She came home, slept for hours and when she woke up was hungry, ate like normal, slept again. The next time she woke up you would never have known anything was ever wrong with her, she was her old self. I think like people, sometimes they are just so much more comfortable at home.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jesse*

So glad that Jesse ate something!
She and you are in my prayers!!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

I am so happy for you about all the positive news after such a huge scare. Not only getting to take her home for the night but about the return of her appetite and the will to walk. Go, Jesse, go.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am so happy to hear she is doing better - eating! - and getting out. I agree, the going home was probably great for her soul, as are the longer outings. It must be reassuring to know she is getting good care while you are at work. I hope you were able to bring her home again tonight. Continuing to think about Jesse and send positive, healing thoughts.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I have to agree with the idea of bringing her home. I know from being hospitalized only once, I didn't care I just wanted to go home. I healed better, slept better and felt more comfortable at home. I think it's the same for our dogs and cats too.

Sending prayers and hugs to you all....


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Very glad to read Jesse had a good night at home. I hope she comes home tonight also. Glad she ate for the vet and they took her outside to enjoy the fresh air.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

You must be exhausted! Continue sending prayers for Jesse to eat, to walk, to pee and to poo... to enjoy life with you and your family.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Saying many prayers for your Jesse and sending tons of positive vibes. So glad to read about her good night sleep. From now on it has to be better! Hugs.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

continuing to send good thoughts to you, your family and Jesse - I can only imagine how stressful this ordeal must be! I am so so glad she ate some food on her own. I hope she can get to come home every evening and you get to spend quality time with her while she gets better.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

It's always better to sleep in your own bed. Nice to read that Jesse is improving. Will be thinking of you both


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so glad to hear she is doing better!!!! Can you go take her outside and sit with her for a while? That might perk her up, too.
Sending lots of continued good thoughts.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for the updates! I hope she will continue to do well.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Jesse had a nice night at home last evening. Spent time on the sofa with us and seemed more perky. They are still force feeding her by syringe and we can not get her to eat anything but a few pieces of chicken. Part of the problem I think is she hates the food, so I've spent lots of time researching other really low fat foods that might be better tasting than Hill's. We will continue feeding her by syringe if we need to after she comes home, but I would like to try an alternative food. Our vet wants to keep her until she eats on her own, but I don't think that is realistic. It's been a week now and it may take her another week to start eating on her own, or longer. We would like to bring her home tonight for good and see how it goes. After this amount of time and with many medications she will be on she will either recover as much as possible or not. As I see her getting better every day I'm praying it will just take more time than usual to get over all this. She has put up a good fight and since we see some improvement we are trying to remain optimistic.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm thinking having her home will make a world of difference. Hopefully she'll make the turn quickly and start eating on her own. So long as she's fighting I'd continue fighting and it sounds like she couldn't be receiving better care. Again my thoughts are with you and I'm sending lots of healing prayers your way.

Pete & Woody


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for the update. I am so glad to hear she did well last night. Continuing to send prayers and good thoughts your way. Please remember to take care of yourself too. 

I wish I was closer to help you. Sometimes even a pre-made meal is a welcome help. 

Xoxoxoxo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jesse*

So glad to hear your update about Jesse and so glad she is home.
I am praying for her and you!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

We are bringing home for good tonight. Our vet is trying her on a new food this afternoon to see if she eats it better. If not, she will be getting syringe feeding from us. He said he's not unhappy with her progress he just wished it was a little faster. I think he loves her so much he forgets she is 15 and came very close to dying and it may take longer to bounce back than maybe a 10 year old or even a 12 year old. He gave me a little break on the bill for which we are grateful, but we are still over $2,000 so all further treatment will be with us and we are so grateful for any extension of time with her. I've seen a big change in her just in the last two nights so I'm hoping she will have a good weekend at home. If anyone can pull off a recovery it's our Jesse. I'll keep you all posted as to her progress.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm so happy to hear she's coming home! Sometimes the best medicine is our loved ones. Praying for Jesse and your family ♥


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers continue for your sweet Jesse.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Sending best wishes to Jesse and your family. Come on girl, start eating!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jesse*

So glad you got to bring Jesse home and I am praying!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh my, good news!! Keep eating sweet Jesse. You'll be so glad to be home. 

I'm sure you've probably tried baby food. We fed it to Jake when he wouldn't eat & it really helped during his 2nd rebound. Just a suggestion.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

One simple thing to try when an older dog won't eat is injections of vitamin B-12. It stimulates appetite quickly. Some GRF dogs get B-12 injections weekly with great effect.

Holding Jesse and you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

Praying Jesse continues to get stronger and starts feeling better each day at a time once she is home.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm glad to hear she's going home. I'm praying she starts eating better. It is so hard when they don't want to eat.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm glad she's home.
Boiled hamburger and baby food sweet potato has worked for me in the past. I think boiled hamburger should be low enough in fat, but if not maybe boiled chicken instead.

Also, just the baby food meat varieties work well (read to check for no onions though)


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So happy Jesse is home with you. I hope she starts eating for you. Thoughts and prayers for her continued improvement!!


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Sending prayers for Jesse to get her appetite back and make the turnaround now that she's home. Her spirit will rebound being with her family - even though it sounds like your vet and staff love her too!

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Nutri-Cal: Pet Vitamin for Dogs and Cats - 1800PetMeds

I used this with our cat. She had hyper thyroid and she was quite a picky eater. They have it for both dogs and cats.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hoping that you and Jesse are having a good weekend!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Checking on you and Jesse! How is she?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Also stopping by to check on Jesse!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying for Jesse!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Stopped in for an update, praying for Jesse..


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Jesse is having a tough time. Meds are making her lethargic and I know one has a side effect of loosing appetite, which is bad for us as she still won't eat on her own. Our vet is wonderful. I know we have a whopping bill, but he just says we will worry about it when she is better and I know he's not charging us for a lot of his time. We got a B12 shot tonight and some herbs and were told there was no charge. For all they are doing she has to pull through. Today was a bad day for eating, but maybe the shot had some effect as she came home and ate a chicken breast and a jar of baby food veggies. I'm not doing the RX food as she won't eat it even feeding it through a syringe she spits it out.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sorry to hear things aren't too good with Jesse but eating a chicken breast and a jar of veggies is pretty good. Sounds like she thinks the RX food is pretty bad. It's not very scientific but my attitude is that if they're old and not well, give them whatever they're willing to eat. Sending good thoughts and prayers for both of you.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Hoping the B12 shot helps to improve Jesse's appetite. I also say feed her whatever she wants. Age allows for pickyness.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

With pancreatitis eating what she wants is unfortunately not an option. If she were a healthy old girl I'd agree or like Cheyenne before she died of a brain tumor, anything she ate was fine with us, but with Jesse, too much fat and she will die. She just needs to feel better and start to eat. She will be a chicken, veggie, pasta dog forever now.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Tayla's Mom said:


> With pancreatitis eating what she wants is unfortunately not an option. If she were a healthy old girl I'd agree or like Cheyenne before she died of a brain tumor, anything she ate was fine with us, but with Jesse, too much fat and she will die. She just needs to feel better and start to eat. She will be a chicken, veggie, pasta dog forever now.


I am so sorry your old girl still won't eat, having a 12 1/2 year old who also suffers from pancreatitis, I can relate. I know you are challenged, a pancreatitis flare up could be devistating. Can you make Satin Balls, and modify the ingredients? I know when Clyde was losing weight, (before pancreatitis), they got him eating again. Give Jesse a hug from us, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

So sorry Jesse still isn't eating, sending good thoughts and prayers your way to you both.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Prayers going out!Glad Jesse had a good night


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I hope today is a better day for Jesse. The not eating can be so hard. I found there were some nights that Tesia just clearly didn't feel it was worth the effort to get up from my room and come out to the kitchen to eat. I'd bring it in to her and feed her by hand. It worked - and sometimes it gave her the little boost she needed to come and eat from her dish. I hope this might help you and Jesse, too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jesse*



Tayla's Mom said:


> With pancreatitis eating what she wants is unfortunately not an option. If she were a healthy old girl I'd agree or like Cheyenne before she died of a brain tumor, anything she ate was fine with us, but with Jesse, too much fat and she will die. She just needs to feel better and start to eat. She will be a chicken, veggie, pasta dog forever now.


Praying that Jesse will begin to eat, this must be so HARD on you!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes it is. A year ago we lost our other girl at 15 to a brain tumor. Her last weeks were filled with hand feeding and trying to find something she wanted. We weren't limited with her, but this just reminds us of that horrible last few weeks. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Sending extra special prayers and hugs for Jesse and you.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Chicken, veggies and pasta sounds good to me...I hope Jesse will feel the same real soon. I feel your pain of trying everything for your girl. Thoughts and prayers continue for Jesse and you!!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Sending thoughts and prayers for you both.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

If you can find it, you might try ground bison (I can find it in most grocery store around here). Lower in fat than ground beef, boil it to get the little fat out, smellier than beef so it might entice Jesse to eat. Fish, canned salmon (trim out the skin where the little fat there is lays), rinse it to get the salt out, once again, a lot of smell. Beef heart, muscle meat, no fat, can be fed raw, boiled, or pan seared.

Dogs do not taste much of what we give them. What leads them is habit and smell. If the babit fails, the smell might win. 

Plenty of good thoughts for Jesse.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Sending thoughts and prayers that Jesse feels better and that this is just a bump in the road.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I do not post very much but thinking of you and praying. Hope Jesse is feeling better and eating.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jesse*

Praying very hard for Jesse and you!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear Jesse doesn't really want to eat. I know how frustrating it can be because I've been through it with my last two goldens. You just want them to eat so they can feel better. It's especially difficult for you since you have to be careful what you give her.

I will pray her appetite improves soon. Thinking of all of you.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I hope today is a better day. Thinking about you. I'm so sorry you're going through this, especially with the sad memories of your other girl. Sending you good thoughts.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Sending you lots of good thoughts and prayers. I feel your pain and heartache.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Thinking about you and Jesse.....


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Also checking in on Jesse . . .


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Also just thinking about you two.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wondering how Jesse is doing?


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I just went through this thread and am sending positive thoughts and prayers for your Jesse.


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Thinking of you and Jesse


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Yesterday and today have been a little better for Jesse I think. She is more engaged in things, follows us around the house and has shown an interest in sniffing on walks. She is still refusing to set on her own, but she is willingly consuming the syringed meals and we are up to a can a day plus a banana and some honey to make it more palatable. She is stronger and more steady than she was earlier in the week. The long road to recovery continues to be a slow road, but traffic is moving.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

That's terrific news! Hoping each day Jesse gets better.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Wonderful news Barb - Jesse - keep the little train moving!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Glad to hear she is improving and will continue with the prayers


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Good news! Your girl is something isn't she?


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so happy to read Jesse is showing some improvement. It sounds like she is definitely feeling a little better.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Very glad to read the good update on Jesse!! Continued prayers for more improvements!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That's great news!! Sending continued prayers and good wishes for Jesse!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I just read this thread and I'm so glad Jesse is doing better...hoping and praying she gets better real soon!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Very glad to hear Jesse is making progress, hope she continues to do well.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Not a big update, but Jesse continues to be happy although she is still eating a liquid diet from a syringe. I'm feeding her about 12 times a day. We did have a ray of hope tonight as I tried a few pieces of her old kibble and she actually ate them. First time in 6 weeks. However it has a fat content too high for her so later on I tried a hand full of Hill's low residue which she was given but refused to eat. I put about 6 pieces in front of her and she ate them. I put a few more down and she turned away, but it gives me some hope thast she is getting better.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

This is awesome news. Hugs all around!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

Hope Jesse is getting better. Sent prayers and hugs.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad Jesse is doing well. Fingers crossed the eating gets better too.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jesse*

So very happy that Jesse is doing well!!


----------



## Sheldon's Mom (Dec 29, 2012)

Glad to hear Jesse is coming around and doing better.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Good news that Jesse is doing well!


----------

